
Despite What Zuckerberg’s Testimony May Imply, AI Cannot Save Us - LyalinDotCom
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/despite-what-zuckerbergs-testimony-may-imply-ai-cannot-save-us
======
em3rgent0rdr
I'm afraid US will try to implement EU-style upload filters [1], which might
end up causing more censorship.

[1] [https://juliareda.eu/2018/02/voss-upload-
filters/](https://juliareda.eu/2018/02/voss-upload-filters/)

